
Bring Google Fibre into Canada - calvintennant
http://avaaz.org/en/petition/Bring_Google_FIbre_to_Canada
======
zmanji
This can't happen because it is illegal for telecommunications providers to be
foreign owned. The correct first step would be to lobby our "free market"
prime minister to let the free market operate.

~~~
grecy
Are you 100% certain about that?

I work for a telco in Canada and the CRTC has just passed a ruling to allow
competition into the market for the first time ever in this operating area.

I'm not 100% certain, but I think at least one of the new competitiors coming
in is foreign owned. They'll be offering wireless, wireline and internet
services.

~~~
adamzochowski
This is correct. Please read about Egyptian Wind Mobile having issues entering
market because they didn't have enough Canadian ownership.

[http://www.techvibes.com/blog/wind-mobile-violates-laws-
on-f...](http://www.techvibes.com/blog/wind-mobile-violates-laws-on-foreign-
ownership-courts-2011-02-05)

~~~
grecy
That article is from 2011.

In July 2012, the Federal Government removed that restriction[1]

[1][http://www.mondaq.com/canada/x/186386/Telecommunications+Mob...](http://www.mondaq.com/canada/x/186386/Telecommunications+Mobile+Cable+Communications/Its+Official+Foreign+Ownership+Requirements+Removed+For+Many+Carriers)

(This applies as long as the total annual telecommunications revenues of the
new telco represent less than 10% of total Canadian telecommunications
revenues, so it basically applies to every newcomer, which is what we have in
our operating area)

------
cdf
So says the rest of the world.

But ISP business is low margin, labour intensive, which is not quite congruent
with Google's high margin media sales model.

Like the 4 billion dollar bidding for wireless spectrum, I suspect Google's
main motivation in launching Google Fibre is merely a warning shot to ISPs to
shape up... and like Verizon did by outbidding Google in the wireless spectrum
but still running the network according to Google requirements, the ISPs
around the world will probably make sure Google has no need to enter their
market, by ensuring seamless service to Google services.

So... if things work out right, Google Fibre will never stretch beyond Kansas
City.

~~~
mda
AFAIK cable internet profit margins are more than 90%.
[http://insidedigitalmedia.com/cable-operators-will-
abandon-t...](http://insidedigitalmedia.com/cable-operators-will-abandon-tv/)

~~~
cdf
I'm not American, and US broadband rates are eye-popping, so I agree the
business is high margin as it is. But once there is serious competition, by
the implied entry of Google Fibre, then the margin will shrink quite a bit.

------
BadassFractal
On that note, bring Google Fibre to the rest of the US to force US ISPs to act
more competitively.

~~~
pokoleo
Canadian ISPs have effectively a monopoly. Competition is nearly
nonexistant.[1]

The CRTC, which fills the "job of regulating and supervising the broadcasting
and telecommunications systems in Canada". The execs of ISPs retire and join
the CRTC[2], which allows monopoly (and corruption) to grow. [3]

As an example, the CRTC limits international competition (Wind Mobile [4]),
under the guise of "promote Canadian ownership and control of the industry"
[4] There's a reason that Orange mobile (and the other european brands)
haven't come to Canada, and it's the CRTC.

In reality, Canadian Telecom is a farce that would not hold up to competition
against other international telecoms.

[1] <http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20080325/155924648.shtml>

[2] [http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/New-CRTC-Boss-is-Ex-
Roger...](http://www.dslreports.com/shownews/New-CRTC-Boss-is-Ex-Rogers-Bell-
Exec-118086)

[3] <http://www.srtv.on.ca/mf.html>

[4] [http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/cabinet-
ha...](http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/cabinet-had-right-to-
overrule-crtc-on-wind-mobile-court-told/article580354/)

------
westbywest
I would have to imagine there is still some challenge to 'bringing' Google
Fiber to the remaining 48 US states. Sprint's presence in Kansas City was a
large determining factor in its selection for the initial fiber deployment.
Besides, there are still plenty of service providers (and attendant lobbyists)
in this county who would prefer that fiber remain priced well above $70/month.

~~~
calvintennant
For sure, I expect that Google Fiber will be available throughout most of the
US before the service comes to Canada, but prepending their arrival here the
CRTC will have to restructure some of the laws that are currently in place. I
feel it is best for Google to know that there is demand here sooner so that
they can start having these kinds of discussions with Canadian lawmakers.

------
jasonhanley
They should totally spell it the Canadian way too :)

A nice dream. I suspect their priority will be US cities, but someday...
someday...

~~~
calvintennant
Ahha, actually I did. A friend pointed it out minutes after I posted the
petition and I corrected it.

------
Foy
Really wish Google Fiber would come to Canada. /signed

I'm so tired of Bell and Rogers... ;_;

------
notatoad
Google is sure to pay attention to this petition.

~~~
MikeCapone
Well, it's certainly not hurting and gives visibility to the issue in general.
The more people are aware that the ISP situation could be much better in
Canada, the better.

In the meantime, I'll keep recommending Teksavvy.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Distributel too.. 28Mbit down for $50 a month.. no caps or contracts

~~~
MikeCapone
Weird. It's the first I hear of them, and I thought I knew all the ISP choices
around here. I'll check them out, thanks.

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Have you heard of Acanac? Acanac basically slightly re-packages and re-sells
Distributel's network.

